# Is it legal to cast net for flounder, etc., off a private dock?



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi, I am staying in a private Bayfront home with its own dock. While I know the net will get a little ripped up on likely oyster beds below, is it legal to cast net for other fish besides baitfish if I get lucky enough to wind up with more than mullet? While I released them, I once caught several flounder and sheepshead in a similar situation in a cast net. I know it's kind of a noob question, so thanks for any advice, Bryan


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You will have to check with FLorida regs but I am going to say it is illegal. Most of the time it will say they can only be caught with a hook line or gig,


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm not sure what state you're talking about but here are the Florida regs on net catches.
If there are oyster shells down there,I'm pretty sure your net will be destroyed.They just don't let go of the net.Don't ask me how many nets I have lost.
Cast nets measuring 14 feet or less stretched length (stretched
length is defined as the distance from the horn at the center of
the net with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line).
Go down to page 8 for nets.
http://myfwc.com/media/1484669/11flsw2_ad-free.pdf
Cast nets may be used as harvesting gear for the following species
only: black drum, bluefish, cobia, flounder, mullet, Florida pompano,
red drum, sheepshead, shrimp, Spanish mackerel, spotted
seatrout, weakfish and unregulated species.

The red drum has me confused as I always thought it was illegal to net.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

*thanks much*

thanks much guys! Yes, I'm heading to be on the bay near Venice, FL. I'm surprised to see so many species covered in the cast netting section - surprising, doesn't seem right I agree, but looks promising if I can stay off of the oysters. I don't anticipate making it too unfair, hope to eat a few flounder, do some kayak work to see if I can get my first red, and release the rest. Thanks much.


----------



## ETR2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

*People Do It All The Time*

I see people doing it all the time at the dunlawton bridge pier, no one says anything to them about it. However, I did when I saw a guy who had netted 2 that were small trying to slip them into his cooler, he just looked at me and smiled and said he didn't speak english. Go figure.


----------

